# Telecharger des videos avec Firefox



## mak2 (15 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour, 
je viens de passer à Firefox 3.0.1 et je ne sais pas comment télécharger des videos au format flv.
Dans Safari je passais par la fenêtre Activité, mais dans Firefox je ne vois pas comment faire.
Je souhaiterais télécharger des videos à partir du site M6 Replay qui n'est pas compatible avec Safari.
En faisant une recherche sur les forums j'ai vu qu'il y a avait un module pour Firefox nommé Unplug, est-ce la solution?

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## DarkPeDrO (15 Septembre 2008)

Dans le temps, ma solution, c'était "DownThemAll"


----------



## Mobyduck (15 Septembre 2008)

T'as DownloadHelper.


----------



## DarkPeDrO (15 Septembre 2008)

Je l'avais essayé, mais je ne l'ai pas trouvé si terrible que ça 
Faut voir...


----------



## mak2 (15 Septembre 2008)

Merci pour vos réponses!

J'ai donc installé DownloadHelper ça marche très bien sur certains sites mais pas avec M6 Replay.
Je continue donc à chercher un module qui permet le téléchargement de vidéos à partir de tous les sites.

A+


----------



## Barnabee (8 Octobre 2008)

mak2 a dit:


> Merci pour vos réponses!
> 
> J'ai donc installé DownloadHelper ça marche très bien sur certains sites mais pas avec M6 Replay.
> Je continue donc à chercher un module qui permet le téléchargement de vidéos à partir de tous les sites.
> ...



Quelqu'un sait comment enregistrer les emissions de M6 replay.  J'ai pris en court l'emission 100% MAG hier sur les cultures bio et après avoir chercher je me suis rendu compet que cette emission n'est pas rediffusée de façon hertzienne. J'ai donc essayé pour la premiere fois M6 replay: c'est lent, saccadé; bref on ne voit rien.   Donc l'idéal ce serait d'enregistrer comme les flv et de regarder en local.  Si vous avez des solutions simple (je ne suis pas informaticien) cela m'interesse !


----------

